# Extracting Deep Frames of Honey Problems



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I use a variable speed just start out slow then creep up the speed.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

When I originally had an older single speed and used deeps I had that problem too a little. 

- Extract on warmer days or at least in a warmer environment so that the honey flows more easily. Yes, the wax is softer too but you want the honey to get out of there fairly quickly.

- Try starting and stopping your extractor at first so that it comes up to speed...sheds some honey...and then slows down before you start again. Once you get a fair amount of honey out you can probably leave it spinning for a while. I used to use a power strip with switch that I put on the floor and worked with my foot.

- Make sure you caps are good and open and you've exposed the honey uniformly so that you aren't trying to extract capped honey.

- Old and / or crystallized honey is hard to extract and will blow out frames of comb. Skip those or crush / strain.

- Balance your extractor as best you can. The more balance, the easier on the frames and comb. Use empty frames to help balance things out.

- You can wrap a couple of strands of wire temporarily around the frame, or at least the belly of the frame, when you extract to help hold it in. You may still crack them but sometimes it's not so bad and the bees will repair it. 

- For the future, consider wiring deep frames if you're using them in supers or replacing blown out comb with plastic deeps to help reduce blowouts.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

A single speed is problematic.

Provide some side support for the comb/foundation. Cut down a baking cooling rack or rack from a stove oven to provide side support.

Anyway you can convert the one speed extractor to a tangential mode using a grillage such as above.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

They make speed controls for routers. (Wood tool)
You can use one of them to control the speed of your extractor thus start out slow and increase as needed.
Also as mentioned crank the heat up.
I turn the heat up to 80 the night before extracting then turn it down when I start.


----------



## Beekeeper27597 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback went down the the old Home Depot and grabbed a electrical box and a dimmer switch and made my own speed control cost $20 No blown out Deep frames PRICELESS


----------

